# Afew pics of my big Flowerhorn



## Blue Flame

The "big guy" was watching me as I did all the water changes tonight. So, I shot a few pics of him. It's over 12" now. Not as big as the other one I had, but getting close.


----------



## Winkyee

Very Nice,
I don't really care for these guys but I like this one.


----------



## Blue Flame

Winkyee said:


> Very Nice,
> I don't really care for these guys but I like this one.


You would have liked his Brother even more.


----------



## His Majesty

very nice


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic

Gorgeous fish!!!!


----------



## AKSkirmish

Red Sox Fanatic said:


> Gorgeous fish!!!!


Watch all the bringing up of year old threads man...

Appreciated


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic

Didnt know FH's get that big.


----------



## Armand_caribe

Woooooaaaaaahhhh!!!!!....


----------



## Ryan25

Thats a BIG hump lol. Nice FH


----------



## scent troll

i love these fish. some of them have way too much of a hump on the head which i dont like much, but yours are pretty sweet. i love the colors. very dark, but colorful. 
good stuff
thats the best "ruler" messurment picture ive ever seen lol


----------



## lorteti hr

beautiful fish..very nice..


----------



## Da' Manster!

I miss Blue!..







...His piranha and fish collection were second to none!...


----------



## scent troll

you aint kidding. this guy had showroom worthy fish. this thread in particular is probably the nicest FH ever


----------



## Da' Manster!

Yeah, I used to correspond with him via PM!...helluva nice guy!...I hope all is well as I haven't heard from him in a while...I guess like most P-Furians, he just went on with his life.


----------

